# ESCOJAMOS LAS FOTOS QUE REPRESENTEN A TRUJILLO



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

El segundo banner me gusta más xD


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

^^que mas pude representar a trujillo q su catedral, especialmente ahora con su nuevo sistema de iluminación


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Varios banners hechos por Soundmaster:


Bravaxo!!! 



Vane de Rosas said:


> Varios banners hechos por Soundmaster:


Aire a Metropoli ... !!! :cheers:


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Bravaxo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aire a Metropoli ... !!! :cheers:


a mi me gusto el banner q salio el 26 de octubre me parece y q seguro hizo quedar bien a trujillo ante el mundo


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

italianox said:


> a mi me gusto el banner q salio el 26 de octubre me parece y q seguro hizo quedar bien a trujillo ante el mundo


A px claro pero ese tiene su therad aparte .. si no busca y chekalo . Salu2


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> A px claro pero ese tiene su therad aparte .. si no busca y chekalo . Salu2


es dificil encontrar una imagen que represente a trujillo ya que es una ciudad con muchas lugares impresionantes, desde en mismo centro de la ciudad hasta sus afueras


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

QUE PASA CON ESTE THREAD, YA NO HAY MENSAJES


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

italianox said:


> QUE PASA CON ESTE THREAD, YA NO HAY MENSAJES


Porque el concurso de fotos terminó! Y porque el banner ya se colocó! Ahora están en los preparativos para poner el banner de Arequipa.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

hmmm cuando podriamos volver a solicitar que se coloque otro banner de Trujillo ... es que ya se acerca nuestro aniversario de fundacion... seria propicio un banner bu


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Me gusta el segundo pero porque no lo ponen como "huanchaco-peru" o "huanchaco-trujillo-peru" o no se puede poner 3 nombres al lugar???


----------



## marineristik0 (Dec 31, 2007)

*no veo una de marinera!!!*

aqui les dejo una de marinera aunq sea montada pero bueno algo es algo saludos espero les guste!!!










LA MARINERA: CUANDO LA DUALIDAD SE TRANSFORMA EN UNO....


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Ya pues amigos trujillanos hay que ponernos de acuerdo para que los moderadores pongan este banner para huanchaco esta bien bacan y haci seria el 2 banner sobre nuestra region  :banana:


----------



## egusquizacosta (Mar 9, 2006)

diegoXD said:


> Ya pues amigos trujillanos hay que ponernos de acuerdo para que los moderadores pongan este banner para huanchaco esta bien bacan y haci seria el 2 banner sobre nuestra region  :banana:


Me agrada mucho este banner pero prefiero que en vez de colocar Trujillo - Perú coloquen Huanchaco - Perú porque asi se podrá conocer más este hermoso balneario norteño.


----------



## forestoso (Aug 25, 2007)

*Que ciudad sigue ahora ???*

Me agradó mucho que en poco lapso de tiempo se haya podido ver los banners de Lima, Trjuillo y Arequipa. La verdad en el de trujillo se olvidaron algunas aspectos únicos y representativos de la capital de la marinera. No sabia que se podia opinar o sugerir fotos.

La proxima ciudad, region para gestionar obviamente es ......
Cusco, ahi si que hay harto material (Machu picchu, sacsayhuaman, Ccoricancha, Cusco colonial, bailes folkloricos, llamas como cancha, Cusco turistico, etc. etc. etc.. Espero poder participar. Saludos


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ What? El banner de Lima aún no se ha publicado =S o me lo perdí?


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> ^^ What? El banner de Lima aún no se ha publicado =S o me lo perdí?


Pues no te lo has perdido, porque aun no sale publicado (si es que se podría decir asi).


----------

